

Show HN: BLyrics – Ionic android app made in 2 weeks. Will be open sourced soon - izapp
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.izappworld.bollywoodlyrics&hl=en

======
izapp
I started learning Ionic Framework and created this app which allows viewing
lyrics of popular Bollywood songs.

Technologies used:

1- Ionic Framework 2- PouchDb (offline storage) 3- Asp.net Web API for back
end 4- ImageCache for offline image caching

Also you can view live app at:

[http://bollywood-lyrics.com/](http://bollywood-lyrics.com/)

